# Barrière piscine



## Mama (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour tous le monde 😃 petite question j'ai une piscine hors sol de 3m elle est recouverte d'une bâche . Est ce que je dois mettre une barrière de sécurité autour ? Merci d'avance de vos réponses . Bonne après midi


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Une protection par barrière est exigée. Normes NF P 90-306
La barrière doit être installée à au minimum 1 m de la piscine. 
En tout cas dans mon département. 
Attention : les échelles de piscines hors sol doivent être retirées ! 
Peut être vous renseigner pour vérifier les règles sur votre département.


----------



## Lys (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour .
Il faut une clôture  de 1m20 de haut avec un portail avec 2 fermetures obligatoire ,


----------



## Lys (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour .
Il faut une clôture  de 1m20 de haut avec un portail avec 2 fermetures obligatoire , aucun accés qui donne sur la piscine fenêtre ou autre sinon condamner les fenêtres .
Nous devons avoir aucun point d'eau accessible au enfant même une coquille
pour informations votre agrément peut vous être retirer si aucune sécurité au norme CE 
voir avec votre département


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Absolument, une bache ne suffit pas du tout à empêcher un enfant de s'y noyer.

Alors que j'en discute avec un voisin qui a une piscine autoportante il me réponds que OUI j'ai absolument raison, qu'il y a juste 6 mois il aurait rigolé mais voilà son histoire:
il ne fait pas beau, sa piscine est donc bâchée, un pote vient le voir avec son fils de 3 ans, ils sont dans le jardin à discuter quand ils réalisent qu'ils ne voient pas l'enfant, le cherchent, l’appellent, en vain, finalement il voit une bosse sous la bâche, comprends, la retire très vite, récupère l'enfant, heureusement assez rapidement pour le réanimer sans séquelle. 
A ma question: "M'enfin si ta piscine était bâchée, l’échelle était forcément retirée, non? Comment l'enfant a pu se retrouver sous la bâche?
Réponse: l'enfant est monté sur le système de filtration qui se trouvait naturellement tout à côté, a soulevé la bâche pour toucher l'eau, a glissé sous la bâche sans que ça ne fasse AUCUN bruit.
Pour cet enfant il s'en est fallut de peu.
Mon voisin est depuis le 1er défenseur de l'idée qu'une clôture ne devrait pas être que pour les piscines creusées!

De même pour un enfant qui aurait pieds, le jeune enfant étant désorienté quand il se retrouve le visage dans l'eau il se noira même dans seulement 10 cm d'eau.

Oui c'est moche, oui ça coûte presque aussi cher que la piscine elle même, mais c'est indispensable et obligatoire pour les AMs car en terme de securité nous avons obligation de résultat et 0 risque. Logique.


----------

